# Two restorations I just finished up.



## Sandia (Jun 29, 2014)

Just finished a couple of machines, the band saw purchased on Craigs list and the drill press on a school auction. New bearings, belts some rattle can paint and good to go. Have about $800 in both machines including parts and VFD for saw. Well, maybe a little more, the saw tipped over when we were setting it in place and crushed the first VFD


----------



## daveyscrap (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice looking machines !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdelawter (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice looking. What vfd are you using on the saw?


----------



## Sandia (Jun 30, 2014)

rdelawter said:


> Very nice looking. What vfd are you using on the saw?



I used a Teco brand VFD. Easy to program even for someone not familiar with them. RayC who  posts on here a lot helped me with the first one I  bought for my  Harig surface grinder.


----------



## rdelawter (Jun 30, 2014)

Sandia said:


> I used a Teco brand VFD. Easy to program even for someone not familiar with them. RayC who  posts on here a lot helped me with the first one I  bought for my  Harig surface grinder.



I have a Teco on my drill press and they are a nice unit. Enjoy your new equipment.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 30, 2014)

A couple of quality machines. 

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## melsdad (Jul 1, 2014)

RandyM said:


> A couple of quality machines.
> 
> :greenwithenvy:



I agree!!


----------



## george wilson (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice work. It happens I am restoring the same 1950's Delta bandsaw,except it is the wood model. My favorite saw. We had one for many years at work. I could resaw 12" thick Cuban mahogany with it very accurately.

If you can find one,make sure ALL the parts are there,as Delta charges a fortune for what they call their "Historic parts",even if they are pot metal. They wanted $400.00 for JUST the folded sheet metal rip fence,WITHOUT any of the numerous smaller parts that are attached to it. And,they were out of those fences anyway! I found a used one cheap somewhere. I just wanted everything original.


----------

